# Classic service questions (pump, bypass tube)



## edk (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi,

I am a new member of this forum and also a new Gaggia owner. I bought a couple of second-hand machines for myself and family members. Before use, I decided to check and clean them. There are two questions regarding a Classic.

1. The pump does not sit straight on its rubber stand, but leans to the front of the machine. Is this something I should worry about?









2. The straight chrome bypass tube has a slit along its length. Is this by design or should it be replaced?









Thanks in advance for your advice.

Ed


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

My Classic's bypass pipe developed a similar split - I just reverse fitted it!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The pump leaning forward is not a problem but you can put a plastic cable tie to the back of the case to keep it upright.


----------



## edk (Mar 24, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> The pump leaning forward is not a problem but you can put a plastic cable tie to the back of the case to keep it upright.


Thanks! I thought about this but speculated it might transfer vibrations to the housing.

Ed


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

You can get stainless steel replacement s for the tube for around £5 off ebay, I may still have the original one from my Classic somewhere around, and that has no split in it I'll have a look around and if it's still there you can have it if you want.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Nothing to worry about with the pump. The older decompression pipes had a flaw that made them split. I sell new ones on my site


----------



## edk (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you for the answers. I was able to source the chrome tube locally.









Ed


----------

